# Flounder Gigging Tips?



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm going gigging for the first time with my buddy who just got a light setup. Does anyone have any tips for a first time gigger? I'll be in the Oak Hill area.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Your feet aren't fish. Your friends feet aren't fish. Fish look bigger underwater, undersize is easy, if you are not sure of the size don't kill it.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Got it. Has anyone here ever gigged in the Mosquito Lagoon before?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

longcast said:


> Your feet aren't fish. Your friends feet aren't fish.



LMAO  I have to wonder if that is from personal experience...


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

this is somethin ive always wanted to try. let us know how it goes! do you just wade around in the water until you see one on the bottom?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

YEP...try not to stick the little ones...If your buddy knows what hes doing, let him show you...I have seen gigging from a boat, but wading works better...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gigging*

Wait till next sept. its pretty much over!

they are in th deeper water 2-4 ft and around the Docks

Skinny this time of year as well not much meat on the white side


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gigging*

Wait till next sept. its pretty much over!

they are in th deaper water 2-4 ft and around the Docks

Skinny this time of year as well not much meat on the white side


----------

